
Anonymous targets police and Trump administration - Farbodkhz
https://www.theweek.in/news/world/2020/06/01/anonymous-returns-hacker-group-targets-police-trump-administration.html
======
_bxg1
> The message was followed by what was suspected to be a Distributed Denial of
> Service (DDOS) attack on the Minneapolis Police Website

[https://xkcd.com/932/](https://xkcd.com/932/)

------
sdmike1
After LulzSec was broken up they have had no teeth. Just a bunch of script
kiddies these days :P

~~~
sudosysgen
I wouldn't be so sure. I know a lot of people that do have quite some skills
but just weren't really motivated.

~~~
BLKNSLVR
Definitely. If anything was true of Anonymous it was that it's membership was
purely self-selected based on the specific 'op' being carried out.

The current climate is ripe for exploitation by nation states who may revel in
the US' woes.

------
SV_BubbleTime
I wonder if there would be any overlap with the DOJ considering antifa as a
terrorist org?

If that happens and there was overlap, there oils be more resources put at
unmasking NSA intercepts.

~~~
sudosysgen
In any case, the DOJ considering Antifa as well as a potential consideration
of Anonymous as a terrorist organization is pretty ridiculous and toothless,
as they are both anarchist affiliations/ideas and not organizations in any way
I know of, really.

So I think they're gonna have a pretty hard time proving that anyone is part
of "The Antifa Organization" just like it's impossible to prove that someone
is part of "The Anonymous Organization". There is no hierarchy, no organized
structure. The only way it could ever be applied would be to consider people
with a given set of ideas and aesthetics terrorists.

Which would mean that there is a lot of overlap, as Anonymous is essentially
based upon the idea of violent antifascism as far it's aesthetics and there is
a ton of overlap between the dominant ideologies of Anonymous and Antifa
(against state power, direct action, decentralized action, anti-censorship,
violence against those you believe are a threat including organic censorship,
etc...)

In any case, it's very bad for everyone.

~~~
baybal2
> In any case, the DOJ considering Antifa as well as a potential consideration
> of Anonymous as a terrorist organization is pretty ridiculous and toothless,
> as they are both anarchist affiliations/ideas and not organizations in any
> way I know of, really.

So was the El Caeda

~~~
sudosysgen
Absolutely not. Al Qaeda is not anarchist, they have a strict hierarchy, a
chain of command, membership lists, payrolls, leaders and so on. Al Qaeda is
also not an ideology but a formal organization, unlike antifascism.

There is absolutely no comparison you can make between Al Qaeda and Antifa or
Anonymous.

~~~
baybal2
> Absolutely not. Al Qaeda is not anarchist, they have a strict hierarchy, a
> chain of command, membership lists, payrolls, leaders and so on. Al Qaeda is
> also not an ideology but a formal organization,

Believe people more.

~~~
sudosysgen
There is no need for me believe when I already know.

If you knew Arabic, you would know that "Qaeda" as a word has strong
insinuations of structure and hierarchy. It is in the name,

~~~
baybal2
What is known as that Qaeda thing was no more than a dozen something angry
disenfranchised seminary students, and their sugar daddy sponsors with Saudi
state links.

For most of people, it's no more than a product of their imagination.

You've believed that nonsense. People can lie, you know.

~~~
sudosysgen
I assure you that Al Qaeda and it's affiliated organizations was much, much
more than that.

I know people that bumped into quite a lot of salafist organizations that
would later affiliate with Al Qaeda, they were well organized and had funding
as well as structure and hierarchy.

In any case, a few dozen angry disenfranchised seminary students with a leader
as well as en executive council and multiple branches is more of an
organization than Antifa is. I know that Al Qaeda has declined a lot, but I
know for a fact that it was much more than what you claim it is at least at
the time.

